# king drywall sander



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried the king drywall sander has a back pack with small back on it so youre not dragging around a huge vac. Check it out kingdrywall.com


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't want to be a killjoy but I doubt it will handle production work. I tried a backpack unit with 2 and 3 stage filtration and found it lost suction pretty quick with both methods. A complete waste of money.

I'm not a believer in vacs in general. Never met a model small enough to not be a royal PITA that still performed well after 20 or 30 minutes. I say open the windows, maybe run some fans, and wear a top quality mask. Capturing drywall dust simply doesn't work without massive filter area.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Has anyone tried the king drywall sander has a back pack with small back on it so youre not dragging around a huge vac. Check it out kingdrywall.com


 I bought one from sears for 120 bucks and its the bomb. I also use the bags instead of filters which helps keep the dust down. Also a plus for manlifts. Doesnt take but a scond to adjust the straps for a good fit.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

boco said:


> I bought one from sears for 120 bucks and its the bomb. I also use the bags instead of filters which helps keep the dust down. Also a plus for manlifts. Doesnt take but a scond to adjust the straps for a good fit.



couldn't find it at Sears.. are you talking about this one?












or some of these other non-PC-looking sanders at Sears?










I'd like to know if that kingdrywall.com tools are the same you bought that were good for you. Thank you


----------

